# How to Anonymize Google's cookie in Firefox



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Download the following Firefox extension:

CustomizeGoogle v 0.36

If you use Google, and you accept it's cookie, you should give some thought to the implications, both good and potentially bad : this page tries to help you do that, together with an easy way to anonymize it without missing out on its benefits.

Article: Anonymizing Google's Cookie at:
http://www.imilly.com/google-cookie.htm
This article has tools for anonymizing Google's cookie for other browsers!

You may have to either restart Firefox or Reboot, and to use it, simply use Tools Pull-down, select Customize Google Options..., then select Privacy tab and check Anonymize the Google Cookie UID

Avoid the possibility of Google building up a cohesive profile about you. This does not block your access to Google Account services, such as GMail. Some services may be affected. For example, in Google Groups the list of 'Recently visited' groups becomes empty.

Click Ok.

-- Tom


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Just an observation from the non-paranoic peanut gallery....

First, when you right click and save as, and then click on it, you are just returned to that page. No GUID is displayed?? If you use the ShowCookie link you get to see the contents. {yawn}

This page states that


> "If someone was peering over your shoulder, watching every Google search you made; making a note of what you looked for; what you found; and sometimes where you visited from the results; (and maybe every email you sent and received); and did so for years and years: they'd grow to know quite a bit about you, eh? Well, that's what the cookie allows Google to do, forever"


And, then posts a link to interpretting the Google cookie and NONE of that is annotated.


----------

